# USB Microscope Treiber

## alexander_ro

Hi Mädels ... Jungs  :Smile: 

ich benutze den Kernel: 3.18.44

Mein USB Microscope sagt mir mit lsusb:

ID 0c45:6300 Microdia PC Microscope camera

Nach einigem Suchen habe ich so ähnliche Geräte gefunden für die angegeben wurde das der Treiber gspcu_sn9c20x funktioniert. Den habe ich als Modul gebaut kann ihn auch laden aber er gibt keinerlei Meldungen aus ... vermutlich dann der falsche Treiber?

Es gibt auch kein: /dev/video0

Zusätzlich habe ich in der make.conf die USE Flag v4l, v4l2 eingetragen und die v4l-utils installiert. Seit dem zeigt der VLC an das er von einer Kamera lesen könnte aber sagt dann das diese nicht geöffnet werden kann. Was vermutlich an dem fehlenden /dev/video0 liegt.

Ich bin im Moment etwas ratlos ob es nun der falsche Treiber ist oder etwas anderes noch nicht richtig konfiguriert ist.

Viele Grüße

Alexander

----------

## mrsteven

Mit Mikroskopen unter Linux kenne ich mich nicht wirklich aus, aber viele Webcams lassen sich mit dem UVC-Treiber (config USB_VIDEO_CLASS) betreiben. Eventuell ist dein Mikroskop für Linux auch nur ein UVC-Device?

----------

## alexander_ro

Das ist sicher so was wie eine USB Webcam. Nur das Gehäuse ist halt ein bisschen anders. Technisch wird es da keine großen Unterschiede geben. Alleine schon weil der günstige Preis großes abweichen vom Massenprodukt nicht zulässt. Nur kenne ich mich auch nicht so gut mit den Webcams aus und bin beim suchen nicht recht weiter gekommen. Ich probier das mal mit dem UVC-Treiber. Die Option ist im Moment noch nicht eingeschaltet in meinem Kernel.

----------

## michael_w

Hi,

nicht ganz die Antwort, aber vielleicht hilft es ja. Der CCC trifft sich ja gerade, die Talks sind sehr interessant, zu empfehlen wäre der hier: https://youtu.be/pYJfNZvGT28

Und das hier: https://micro-manager.org/wiki/Linux_installation_from_source_%28Gentoo%29

grüsse

michael

----------

## alexander_ro

Doch hat geholfen. Ich habe die Optionen für den anderen Treiber wieder abgeschaltet und nur den UVC gelassen.

Danke für die Hilfe ...  :Smile: 

Ich schau mir mal die anderen Links auch an vielleicht sehe ich ja noch was interessantes. Danke

----------

